# LAYING TRACK AND WHAT THE ...Did they find...



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/finds/...378376316/

Manfred Diel


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Oh, I'll *NEVER* get the track laid before winter now!"


----------

